# Forbid on flowering plants



## chazmaine420

I'm having spider mite problems in my flower room. I bought some "Forbid" and used it on one plant. I mentioned this in another thread and P jammers mentioned it was dangerous. What sort of danger are we talking about? Burning lungs? may cause cancer? i've got five weeks til harvest. Is this plant going to be okay? And what does work in a flower room?


----------



## Grower13

I wouldn't spray it with forbid that far into flower........ some try rinsing them in the shower to knock them down some ........ next time I get them on a plant that far into flower I'm gonna stick them in a fridge for a few hours and see if that will slow them down.

Goodluck dealing withthe pot growers little devils.

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have used forbid forever.  While I will use it in flowering,  I only use it in the first 3-4 weeks or so.  If you have 5 weeks to go, I think that you should be okay.  I like to be able to hit the plants with something serious once, rather than messing around with a bunch of stuff that is ineffective.  I do not know the exact dangers of using Forbid (seems everything causes cancer nowadays), except that it can be toxic.  Forbid while not a systemic does penetrate the leaves.  I think it is supposed to dissipate within 2 weeks or so.  However if I am ingesting something, I like to wait a bit longer.

There are several organic things you can use longer.  However you have to careful about using anything later in flower, Even organic things can leave the bud tasting nasty.  Late late in flower, you pretty much do not have any options but washing the plants off with something like Mighty Wash.  And it you are in a humid climate you have to be careful doing this as dense buds can get bud rot.


----------



## P Jammers

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I think it is supposed to dissipate within 2 weeks or so.



4 to 8 weeks is what is posted right on the Bayer site, and should NEVER be used on flowering plants. 

For anyone who wants to read up on some facts, here is the MSDS sheet:
http://www.cdms.net/LDat/mp6P7001.pdf

Pay close attention to what it states on inhalation, unless you just don't care about killing someone.

End sarcasm


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you PJ!


----------



## chazmaine420

Hmmm... As usual I'm getting contradicting answers. I read the bayer report but could not find the part about 4-8 weeks. And as I said i do have 5 weeks to go. Isnt this stuff used in commercial food farming? I value all your opinions but am hesitant to toss out a 4 ounce plant when Hemp goddess says shes been using it in early flower for years.


----------



## Locked

Have you looked into azamax and azatrol? I think they are both more preferred for use in flower.  I personally don't like the idea of using Forbid, period. It creeps me out to think I could be smoking that crap and it is going right into my lungs.   PJ suggested those Hot Shots to me and those worked well. It helped me ride it out to harvest and then I cleaned the crap out of everything in my grow room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Read the warnings on the Hot Shots--that is not good either.  I have mites now, but am at the stage that I can do nothing but give them showers every other day or so.

I also have never read the 4-8 week thing on the Bayer web site.  I work with toxic stuff a lot and really try to always follow the manufacturer's directions.


----------



## P Jammers

chazmaine420 said:


> Hmmm... As usual I'm getting contradicting answers. I read the bayer report but could not find the part about 4-8 weeks. And as I said i do have 5 weeks to go. Isnt this stuff used in commercial food farming? I value all your opinions but am hesitant to toss out a 4 ounce plant when Hemp goddess says shes been using it in early flower for years.



There is nothing contradicting about what I posted. You are just choosing to believe opinion over fact.

You can believe who you want to believe, but I will say I post info based solely on FACT, not opinion based on what I "think" especially if lives are involved.

I also won't stand here and let someone give advise that may kill someone, or at the very least make another person sick. For all I know that 4 zips of yours could be going to a cancer patient or worse. 

Here are more facts from a report done when Forbid was released:

Bayer Environmental Science has just announced the registration of a new miticide, based on a proprietary new chemistry with a unique mode of activity. The name of this new miticide is *Forbid 4F*, and its active ingredient is spiromesifin, a tetronic acid, which blocks fat synthesis so the mites dry out and die. This mode of activity, inhibiting lipid biosynthesis thus causing dessication (i.e., drying-out), is virtually the same as that of soaps and oils. That is, the MOA for *Forbid 4F* can be considered, for the sake of simplicity, to be MOA 6 as defined in papers elsewhere on this website, and in articles appearing in the Rose Societys newsletter, _Basal Breaks_. This is great because MOA 6 has little or no potential for the development of resistance  an analogy[1] would be a flamethrower: you may miss some of your targets, but when they return theyll be no less vulnerable to the flame.

Another feature of *Forbid 4F* is that, like Avid, it is translaminar. The active ingredient, spiromesifin, while not systemic (i.e., it does not move through the plants vascular system like, for example, Merit does), is absorbed by the plants leaves and will move from the tops of the leaves to the bottoms where the mites feed. This ability to move from the tops to bottoms of leaves significantly reduces the tedium of the spray process  while care should still be taken to cover the entire bush, rigorous spraying of the undersides of leaves should not be required. Moreover, according to Bayer, *Forbid 4F* controls mites at all life stages *and* offers an excellent residual of _*four to eight weeks for mites.*_

The label for *Forbid 4F* indicates its toxicity rating is CAUTION (be aware that the Avid label carries a WARNING designation). The label further specifies a usage rate of 2 to 4 fluid ounces per 100 gallons of spray. This equates to 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of spray  Bayer recommends, however, using the lower rate. Also, *Forbid 4F* may be tank mixed with sprayable fertilizers, insecticides and fungicides, although Bayer recommends a jar compatibility test. This product is available through Bayer distributors, such as Southern Ag ( http://www.southernag.com ) in Boone , NC . A very knowledgeable contact at Southern Ag is Mike Presnell (e-mail: [email protected] ). It will also be marketed by OHP (Olympic Horticulture Products) under the name *Judo*. Lastly, its available in 8 oz. bottles which cost $224.20 from Southern Ag. The cost per gallon of spray is about the same as Floramite, but remember this product is translaminar  Floramite is not. *And, this product has a longer residual effect.*

Now, if you want to try and save your plants look up SNS17 and or Azamax. Both are made from all natural products. They key ingredient in Azamax is Pyrethrin. The key ingredient in SNS17 is Rosemary.

Both can be used up to 24 hrs before harvest, and neither is going to kill anyone.


----------



## Locked

Thanks for the info PJ.  I remeber reading something on using a Pyrethrin Bomb late in flower as well.


----------

